# pigtures



## farmy (May 29, 2009)

I will not be able to list all our pigs but here are some pictures of a very small portion of them. 

This is nellers and she is the sweetest pig ever!







These next are of  four girls who were rescued during the Iowa floods. 
 Sybil and Banshee






R2 and Jazzy





This is my sweet sweet boy Uncle Dale






Charlie





Perky





Stevie 





And my sweet boy who I miss everyday Smiley






Well thanks for taking the time to look at them... There will probably be more pictures to come as we have almost 80 pigs, and I think they are the cutest animals ever!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 29, 2009)

That's a lot of pigs! I really like Uncle Dale and Charlie.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 29, 2009)

Great pictures!  They are so cute.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 29, 2009)

those are some cute pigs.


----------



## miron28 (May 29, 2009)

love the last picture of smiley, but what happened to him?


----------



## farmy (May 30, 2009)

Smiley was old and severally inbred. We took him in almost two years ago, and he was almost totally blind and deaf. He had messed up teeth and a mouth so I had to hand feed him towards the end... but he was the sweetest boy!

on a side note as of tomorrow I should have cute 2 week old baby potbelly pig pictures. I get to start bottle feeding this baby and I am excited.


----------



## gaited horse (May 30, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> Smiley was old and severally inbred. We took him in almost two years ago, and he was almost totally blind and deaf. He had messed up teeth and a mouth so I had to hand feed him towards the end... but he was the sweetest boy!
> 
> on a side note as of tomorrow I should have cute 2 week old baby potbelly pig pictures. I get to start bottle feeding this baby and I am excited.


do you still eat bacon farmy


----------



## Spring Chickens (May 30, 2009)

Cute pics!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farmy (May 30, 2009)

gaited... no I am a vegetarian but tend to eat more vegan although I do eat cheese every once in a while.


----------



## gaited horse (May 31, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> gaited... no I am a vegetarian but tend to eat more vegan although I do eat cheese every once in a while.


ok I wondered if ppl in livestock rescue eat meat at all


----------



## farmy (May 31, 2009)

some of them do... some people lets say who rescue potbelly pigs say that pot bellies are not food but all other pigs are food...


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 2, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> some of them do... some people lets say who rescue potbelly pigs say that pot bellies are not food but all other pigs are food...


thats how i feel


----------



## farmy (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah thats how my hubby is.. he doesnt eat pigs because we personally have two but he will eat other animals...


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 4, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> yeah thats how my hubby is.. he doesnt eat pigs because we personally have two but he will eat other animals...


I raised my pigs nd they kind of became pets but thet sure will taste good


----------



## farmy (Jun 4, 2009)

I do have to say... there is no good veggie "bacon" out there...


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 4, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> I do have to say... there is no good veggie "bacon" out there...


thats why I am not vegetarian


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 6, 2009)

What breed of pigs are the black ones? Are they smaller than the other pigs?


----------



## farmy (Jun 7, 2009)

They are all potbelly mixes. And some of them are very small. We currently have a family of small pot bellies rescued from a shelter and the full grown adults only way approx. 40 pounds. 

The one black one with the pink nose Stevie is a feral pig cross. And is not much much bigger!


----------

